# Highbury Cemetery 2014 Logo



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy October, everyone!! Time to post this year's yard haunt logo. This one will be used on t-shirts, stickers and maybe a small run of posters. This year's skull is a pic I took of a foam skull fragment that I made a few months back...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it, the only thing I think I'd change is to switch the colors on the Highbury Cemetery and the Mortem Abundet so that the Highbury Cemetery is discernible from the skull itself. Currently both are white and between the use of the same color on both and the texture on both, it can be a bit tougher to read.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the overall look to it; very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've met you. You're not the least bit iniquitous

Nice design! The skull fragment makes me think of old catacombs.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool logo HB! Where would one go to purchase a t-shirt?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

My display wants a logo someday... When it's all grown up. Until then, great job on yours.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Very cool logo HB! Where would one go to purchase a t-shirt?


Purchase? Hmmm, let me get back to you...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

New t-shirts? Does that mean the old one I have will become a collectors item? . I like the new logo.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

highbury said:


> Purchase? Hmmm, let me get back to you...


:jol:I print a lot of stuff on Zazzle....send me a link and I'm going to be sleeping in one of those super cool t's! After all...every day (and night) is Halloween!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good Mike! Love this years design.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay everyone. The shirts are done and they turned out great!










As an added bonus, I printed a small run of mini posters, too!










And starting at 10am on Friday, I'm throwing a little trivia contest on my blog and the winner will get a shirt and poster. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, my little contest was quickly solved by super sleuth, Ms. RoxyBlue. Congrats and enjoy your shirt and poster, Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We will - both are superbly done. Thanks, highbury!

Spooky1 is wearing last year's shirt as I type this. Time for an update


----------

